# bacon fat as fire starter?



## theora55 (Dec 29, 2008)

My Mom always used bacon fat as a fire starter.  Does it increase the risk of chimney fires?  It definitely works; my Mom used to start fires that way.  She loved a roaring fire & never worried about creosote.  Hard to believe we never had a chimney fire.


----------



## Brian VT (Dec 29, 2008)

Smells like a great idea to me.


----------



## karl (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't know how much you're planning to use, but I don't see how it would add to a creosote problems.  

I use a couple of paper towels soaked in the stuff to start fires.  That's probably less oil than is in a wax fire starter.


----------



## ManiacPD (Dec 29, 2008)

I burn any fat we have.  I don't have any issues with creosote or chimney fires.  If anything it makes the fire burn hotter and would probably help clean out any buildup in the flue.  Just don't put too much in at once.


----------



## Techstuf (Dec 29, 2008)

Another good fire starter is wood pellets.  I get 'em for $3.00 per 40lb bag at spring clearance sales and a single bag will give you 75-100 good starts.  I fill up a rubbermaid trash can with several bags and keep it handy. I put a couple rounds or splits side by side in the firebox, dump a small scoop of pellets in between, put one more piece of wood on top, then use a 'cane torch' for a few seconds.  I leave the ash clean out door open for a couple minutes as the pellets gassify and draw in a good draft  through the 'fire tunnel' and it's off to the races!  After a few minutes I can shut her down and watch the secondaries ramp up for a good blaze.

I burn the pork fat by swinging my trusy 'ol splittin maul!


lol


TS


----------



## karri0n (Dec 29, 2008)

I thought this was gonna be a joke. I can't see how it could possibly be any worse than the paraffin firestarters so many people use. Creosote is formed specifically from wood, so bacon fat really wouldn't produce it. 

On a side note, Bacon fat makes a nice candle. You gotta use a wooden wick, and make sure it's not near any combustibles because it sometimes has a "fireball" shooting effect.


----------



## Techstuf (Dec 29, 2008)

Say, anybody know where I can be a gettin some of dem dar wooden wicked, fireball a shootin, hot breakfast a hankerin, candles?


LOL


I can hear Paul Harvey now....."Unlike yours truly, you might only be able to afford Captain Crunch for breaksfast.  But it doesn't have to smell that way anymore!"


Small print reads.....


Please consult your local fire marshall and insurance agent before use.  

* Spokesman Paul Harvey was only marginally injured in testing this product.



.......Good Day!  ;^)


TS


----------



## RedRanger (Dec 30, 2008)

Can`t see how it could be any different than "fatwood"??   ie-wood with a ton of sap or pitch in it.

Might increase your appetite though ;-)


----------



## dboone (Dec 30, 2008)

I like the suggestion by Techstuf of using wood pellets.  Does anyone else use these?  Do they start easy and burn long & hot enough to spread a fire from pellets to your splits without the use of small and medium size kindling?


----------



## crazy_dan (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't let the stove go out and you only have to start 3-4 fires a year. 
Besides bacon grease is way to good for cooking eggs in, making biscuits, cornbread etc.


----------



## Techstuf (Dec 30, 2008)

I can start some pretty stubborn wood with a small scoop of pellets, rounds included.  Just make sure you lay two pieces side by side with the scoop in between, top it with a third piece to create the fire tunnel and open the ash door.  Pellets require moving air to really get going, and will draw air over themselves and produce the gasses necessary for a good burn.  One more tip though, they are susceptible to humidity and work best when kept dry, like a sealed container.


TS


----------



## wolfkiller (Dec 30, 2008)

Ya all must start a lot of fires. I built one this past fall and it has ben going ever sence. I dont even let it go out for my monthly ash cleaning.


----------



## jebatty (Dec 30, 2008)

An old timer told me that the best fire starter by far was yak fat. Give it a try.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone else suddenly have a craving for a BLT after reading this thread?


----------



## Techstuf (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm in, but don't tell the wife.


And if she finds out, it was 'turkey' bacon, got it?



TS


----------



## ScottF (Dec 30, 2008)

> An old timer told me that the best fire starter by far was yak fat. Give it a try.



So where can I find a yak and how do I get him to give me some of his fat?


----------



## ScottF (Dec 30, 2008)

> Anyone else suddenly have a craving for a BLT after reading this thread?



Yes either that or a yak burger MMMM


----------



## Techstuf (Dec 30, 2008)

Yak is one of those exotic farm animals now in vogue around the country.  Montana, South Dakota....it's Buffalo.  Now we got Ostrich and emu in some parts.....


Northern Minnesota just happens to be going through it's 'Yak' phase right now.


TS


----------



## Techstuf (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL


I think Minnesota's a great place.....


----------



## woodconvert (Dec 30, 2008)

theora55 said:
			
		

> My Mom always used bacon fat as a fire starter.



Being in Maine, you may end up with a few bears parked downwind from your place....and I just saw a story about a plastic surgeon using fat from his liposuction patients to make biofuel for his car...so why not???


----------



## Techstuf (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks,  I was just eating.


Ewww....Lipsuction to Lipocombustion in 3 easy steps....


Ask me how!


TS


----------



## downeast (Dec 31, 2008)

woodconvert said:
			
		

> theora55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our Paradise does not permit bears --under state law-- to park anywhere in heating season. 
Called "hibernation".
Now, if you're talking Mountain Lions.........................


----------



## woodconvert (Dec 31, 2008)

downeast said:
			
		

> woodconvert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah...yes...forgot about the seepy bears in winter....as you were...nothing to see here :sick: 

Have problems with big kitty's where you are at??. DO NOT START A FIRE WITH TUNA DRIPPIN'S....or at least till the state can get them to sleep during winter too.....


----------



## jebatty (Dec 31, 2008)

I detected a bit of scoffing at my mention of the old timer's revelation that yak fat was the best fire starter. I'm sure that was just a cover-up for your lament that yak fat is not as readily available as you hoped.

Now, for the coup d'etat -- when summer comes and those fires don't need starting anymore, just sip your yak with lust, and finally give ol' Courvoisier the boot it deserves. Being a cool dude will only be the start of how your friends will look at you. Jay Z, I luv ya.


----------



## downeast (Dec 31, 2008)

woodconvert said:
			
		

> downeast said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Big Kitty's are furtive and solitary. I only see tracks, or scat when out cutting or hiking or running year-round. There have been only occasional sightings, unconfirmed. They are around, yet the state Dept. of Wildlife will not admit their presence. Besides, Cougars/Mountain Lions only go after pre-menopausal, smaller women under 110 lbs , which, as you know, we have few of in Northern Downeast Maine.

Oh, forgot: be sure the bacon fat is Al Quada certified.


----------



## brooktrout (Dec 31, 2008)

This thread is hilarious..... :lol:


----------



## Martin Strand III (Dec 31, 2008)

Actually, any fat or oil on paper or cardboard for a fire starter will do.  I bag nut shells for the same thing.

Old used vegetable oil, olive oil, sardine oil left over in the can after main ingredient is used or spoils.  My tractor supply dealer even uses old used engine oil in an oil  furnace to heat the shop.

Let's just keep it clean/hot and not degenerate to burning garbage.

Aye,
Marty


----------



## woodconvert (Dec 31, 2008)

> The Big Kitty's are furtive and solitary. I only see tracks, or scat when out cutting or hiking or running year-round. There have been only occasional sightings, unconfirmed. They are around, yet the state Dept. of Wildlife will not admit their presence.



It's so funny you say that...our DNR (dept of natural resourses) says we don't have them either but there are local websites where people post pics and videos of them out and about (clear pics/vids...not the old grainy UFO type stuff). I don't think they have cat management funds in their budget (hell, an off duty cop nailed one on the road a year or two ago and the DNR still won't have anything to do with them). They did come out last week with something interesting though...they are asking hunters/trappers that come across bear dens down state to mark them and notify the DNR so they can put a tracking collar on them. Apparently the fuzzy buggars are making their way _way_ South.


----------



## karri0n (Dec 31, 2008)

jebatty said:
			
		

> I detected a bit of scoffing at my mention of the old timer's revelation that yak fat was the best fire starter. I'm sure that was just a cover-up for your lament that yak fat is not as readily available as you hoped.
> 
> Now, for the coup d'etat -- when summer comes and those fires don't need starting anymore, just sip your yak with lust, and finally give ol' Courvoisier the boot it deserves. Being a cool dude will only be the start of how your friends will look at you. Jay Z, I luv ya.





...


WHAT?????????

This is the most confusing post I've ever seen on Hearth.com


----------



## gerry100 (Dec 31, 2008)

Bacon fat shouldn't be problem if you toss in some Lipitor every other use.


----------



## Techstuf (Dec 31, 2008)

> WHAT?????????
> 
> This is the most confusing post I’ve ever seen on Hearth.com





Hey K,  it's the timing is all.  The thread has apparently inadvertently tapped into latent New Year's resolution anxiety, coupled with an early start on libational imbibing.



lol?



TS


----------



## downeast (Jan 1, 2009)

woodconvert said:
			
		

> > The Big Kitty's are furtive and solitary. I only see tracks, or scat when out cutting or hiking or running year-round. There have been only occasional sightings, unconfirmed. They are around, yet the state Dept. of Wildlife will not admit their presence.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so funny you say that...our DNR (dept of natural resourses) says we don't have them either but there are local websites where people post pics and videos of them out and about (clear pics/vids...not the old grainy UFO type stuff). I don't think they have cat management funds in their budget (hell, an off duty cop nailed one on the road a year or two ago and the DNR still won't have anything to do with them). They did come out last week with something interesting though...they are asking hunters/trappers that come across bear dens down state to mark them and notify the DNR so they can put a tracking collar on them. Apparently the fuzzy buggars are making their way _way_ South.



We call it the Galileo Syndrome i.e. the world is really the center of the universe---do not confuse us with facts. Our DNR Div of Fish and Wildlife will not recognise clear photos, or valid reports by loggers, law enforcement, foresters, hikers. The "cats" are here
in Maine. 
It's fun to track them in snow. They are Darwinian smart since I can see that after an hour or so of tracking the kitty, he is really tracking me. But since I'm not (yet) a pre menopausal, slight woman, there is nothing to worry about.....I think.  :red: 
BTW: will a cougar/mountain lion/big kitty cat be attracted by bacon fat ? Any Wildlife Biologists on board with outdoor chops ?


----------

